# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  قانون ضمان الجودة: evaluation and accreditation

## امل

تجدون رفقة هذه المشاركة قانون ضمان الجودة الصادر في 

مصر وهو رقم 84 لسنة 2006

----------


## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*بارك الله لك واعزك*

----------

